# Grand River



## RedCanoe59 (Apr 9, 2009)

anybody have a report from the grand river since the saturday rains, i figure the cold water might have gotten a small run going, but didn't know if the river got mudded up in the process
thanks red


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Not enough and muddy 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

It rained all weekend. The rivers are blown out for another 2 days.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

I literally just came out of it. Muddy as hell. So i went smallie fishing and got a nice 2 pounder. Im going to go wednesday morning. Hopefully we got a nice clear river by then!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

i haven,t been up there in yrs but is there still parking allowed across from the plant? i liked going up river by the slab wall ,there were some nice holes along that stretch...thanks for any info...


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

snag said:


> i haven,t been up there in yrs but is there still parking allowed across from the plant? i liked going up river by the slab wall ,there were some nice holes along that stretch...thanks for any info...


No its posted now and they patrol it big time 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 1morecast (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah....they do patrol it now....glad to see it's posted finally...walked up river from the bridge this spring with my son and got a very expensive ticket for tresspasing.....saw no signs from the river on my way up.....ODN guy said it is our responsibilty to be aware of posted property weather is posted to see or not. 
to bad.....fished that area 30 some years ago with my father.....my son did get a nice 4lb smallie that may have been worth the $.


----------

